# Empfehlung Rute und Rolle



## Schraetzer (1. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne eine Rute und Rolle für Karpfen, Zander, Hecht und Forellen in einem mittelgroßen Gewässer mit flachen Ufern bei München anschaffen. Ich habe mich hier etwas umgeschaut und bin bei Daiwa/Prologic (Rute) und Okuma/Daiwa/Shimano (Rolle) als Einstieg hängengeblieben. Ich bin aber auch offen für jegliche Vorschläge.

Mir ist wichtig, dass sich die Sachen wertig anfassen, möglichst leicht und funktionell auf der Höhe sind. Als Budget habe ich 200 Euro vor Augen, es darf aber bei Bedarf auch mehr oder weniger sein. Eine Zweitangel wird sicherlich auch bald noch dazukommen.

Aktuell kann man sich leider nichts in einem Fachgeschäft anschauen, daher frage ich hier und würde mich über Ideen freuen.

Danke vorab.

Viele Grüße aus München,

PS: und natürlich schönes neues Jahr!


----------



## fischmonger (2. Januar 2021)

Karpfen, Zander, Hecht und Forelle - das ist schon eine ganz ordentliche Bandbreite, die du mit einer einzigen Kombo zwar abdecken kannst, das ist aber wirklich nicht optimal.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle daher zu 2 Kombos greifen. Bei /200€ Budget würde ich für Karpfen und Hecht eine stinknormale Karpfenrute für um die 40-50 € nehmen, z.b. die Pelzer Bondage in 3lbs und 3,60 Länge, dazu eine Okuma Longbow. Für Forelle und Zander 2 Nummern leichter; irgendeine Floatrute, z.B. die Cormoran APM Float mit WG 30g, als Rolle eine Daiwa Ninja in 3000-4000er Größe. 
Das Zeug ist zwar kein Highend, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck, und ist sehr allroundig ausgelegt.


----------



## Mind (2. Januar 2021)

Wie Groß ist das Gewässer in Hektar? Wie Tief? gibt es Holz im Wasser wo man die Fische weghalten muss?
Forellen passen bei der Fisch Kombination nicht wirklich...
Selbst bei Zander wären mir meine Karpfenruten zu grob am Stillwasser. Da brauchst du was leichteres 

Es gibt soooooo viele Möglichkeiten bei Ruten und Rollen.
Grob brauchst du für Karpfen und Hecht vermutlich was mit 12ft und einer Testkurve von 2,5 bis 3 lbs.

Ich mag die Chub Outkast kosten so ca. 100€

Die Daiwa Black Widow Carp ist, für die unter 50€ die sie Kostet, auch eine nette Rute. 
Hab die mir damals als gekauft weil ich im Urlaub Rutenbruch hatte und die im Laden nix hatten für was ich Geldausgeben wollte und die 35€ im Angebot gekostet hat. Da ich sie 5 Jahre später immer noch benutze kann sie nicht soooo schlecht sein.

Als Rolle kann ich die Okuma Custom Black CB-60 empfehlen. Die habe ich inzwischen an 3 Ruten dran.
Die haben zwar keinen Freilauf aber der Quick Drag ist mir inzwischen lieber. Kostet so um die 50€.
Drauf habe ich eine 36er mono.
Mit der Rolle in Kombination mit der 13ft Outkast komme ich auf ca. 90 Meter +/-15 Meter je nach Wind und ob ich nen sehr guten oder schlechten Tag habe 

Für Zander und Forelle würde ich Tatsächlich eine Daiwa Powerfloat (50gr) oder Sensofloat(30gr) empfehlen.
Daiwa Powerfloat ist meine Allround leichte Grund und Schwere Posen Rute. Schleien, Zander und Karpfen mesitens.
Wenn du wenig Hindernisse im Wasser hast kannst du die  Powerfloat auch zum Karpfenangeln benutzen. Missbrauche die immer als Method Feeder Rute und hab schon Karpfen bis 37 Pfund mit der Rute gemeistert. Kannst halt keinen Druck vor Hindernissen mit aufbauen.
Rolle ne Ordentliche 4000er. Die Rollen die ich dran habe sind murks müsste ich mal ersetzen hab da also grade keine Empfehlung für.


----------



## nostradamus (2. Januar 2021)

Hi
In meinen Augen wurde alles geschrieben.


----------



## Schraetzer (2. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank an alle für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Dass es zwei unterschiedliche Sets werden, habe ich mir auch schon gedacht und das ist ok so.

Die Gewässer sind ungefähr 500 x 500 und 2.000 x 500m groß, Tiefe 6-7m. Bewuchs ist wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden.

Karpfen und Hecht wären vorrangig und glücklicherweise kann man beide gut mit einer Kombi fangen. Lasst uns also zunächst darauf konzentrieren. Um den Rest werde ich mich später kümmern.

Die Rutenwahl scheint hier etwas einfacher zu sein. Daiwa BW Carp oder eine entsprechende Pelzer (Carp Fighter?) und los geht‘s. Der Unterschied zwischen 2,75 und 3,0 lbs ist nicht groß, oder? Und welche wäre praktikabler für den Alltag?
Bei Daiwa gibt es noch CrossCast, Windcast, Regal Carp oder Emblem XT Versionen, würde sich so eine lohnen? Macht ein 50er Startring Sinn?

Bezüglich der Rolle habe ich mir diverse angeschaut (auch eure Empfehlungen). Was meint ihr dazu?

Shimano Baitrunner USA 4000 D
Shimano Baitrunner 6000 USA OC
Daiwa Emcast BR LT 500
Daiwa Black Widow BR LT 500 (was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zur Emcast?)
Okuma Longbow XT BF 665 (oder 640 wegen des geringeren Gewichts?)
Okuma LS-6K Baitfeeder
Okuma Longbow BF LB-90


Viele Grüße,


----------



## Minimax (2. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> Daiwa Emcast BR LT 500
> Daiwa Black Widow BR LT 500 (was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zur Emcast?)


Ein sehr geringer: die Emcast hat 1 Kugellager mehr, Ansonsten identico, also pfft... Aber: Bei der Emcast liegt eine Alu-Ersatzspule mit bei, und das finde ich praktisch.
Hg
Mini


----------



## Thomas. (2. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> Shimano Baitrunner USA 4000 D
> Okuma Longbow BF LB-90


die Shimano wäre mir zu klein zum Karpfen u Hecht fischen, die LB-90 ist schon ein wenig groß (aber zu groß gibt es nicht   )


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> ... Der Unterschied zwischen 2,75 und 3,0 lbs ist nicht groß, oder? Und welche wäre praktikabler für den Alltag?
> ... Macht ein 50er Startring Sinn?...



Moin, der Unterschied ob 2,75 oder 3 lbs ist in der Tat in der Regel nicht wirklich groß. Die mit drei lbs hat halt etwas mehr Bums und verträgt etwas mehr Wurfgewicht, meiner Erfahrung nach liegen die optimalen Wurfgewichte meist bei 80g bei 2,75lbs und bei 100g für 3lbs. Ich würde es davon abhängig machen, was Du an Köderfischen verwenden möchtest, die 3lbs kann größere Köder eben besser handeln, aber vom Bauchgefühl her denke ich, dass 2,75lbs reichen.
50er Startring macht bei den Anforderungen keinen Sinn, Bzw. ist nicht notwendig.

Grüße JK


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Januar 2021)

Warum nicht die 6000 D
Shimano Rolle Baitrunner D 6000-USA Angelshop - Ruten, Rollen & Zubehör | HiKi – Wir Leben Angeln
guter Preis, den Laden kenn ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Schraetzer (3. Januar 2021)

@keinangelprofi, sehr gut, vielen Dank für den Tipp!!  Ich hatte nach einer verfügbaren 6000 D geschaut aber keine gefunden, daher die 4000 D und die 6000 OC.
Die Rolle wird nachher gleich bestellt.


Welche Rute passt zu ihr? Gerne auch etwas Universelleres um die 2,8-3,0 m. So was evtl. *LINK oder eher **LINK**?*


Und als Karpfenrute bin ich auf diese Pelzer gestoßen: *LINK* Wäre sie zu empfehlen? Erscheint mir sehr günstig (23,77 EUR) für eine Markenrute.
Und hier ist noch eine 3-teilige Pelzer Contact mit Cork (mag ich) *LINK*. Wäre das evtl. eine Option?


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Januar 2021)

auf so ähnlichen 3,0 m Ruten habe ich persönlich die 4000 D, benutze die auf Satzkarpfen oder Zander mit Pose oder freier Leine.
die 6000 D ist schon eine Nr. größer, die würde ich eher auf eine Karpfenrute schrauben.
Die Pelzer Ruten kenne ich nicht, scheint aber Einsteiger-Segment zu sein. Die zweite mit dem Korkgriff sieht doch gut aus.
Black Widow Carp wurde doch auch schon genannt, mit der macht man für das Geld nichts falsch.


----------



## Schraetzer (3. Januar 2021)

@fischmonger @Mind @nostradamus @Minimax @Thomas. @jkc @keinangelprofi

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mir die Shimano Baitrunner USA 6000 D und eine Pelzer Bondage Cork 2,75lbs bestellt. Vielen Dank an alle, die dazu beigetragen haben.
Viele Grüße,


----------



## fischmonger (4. Januar 2021)

Das wirst du für das Geld nicht bereuen


----------



## 49er (8. Januar 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Warum nicht die 6000 D
> Shimano Rolle Baitrunner D 6000-USA Angelshop - Ruten, Rollen & Zubehör | HiKi – Wir Leben Angeln
> guter Preis, den Laden kenn ich allerdings nicht.



Falls Du Dir die Rolle aus dem Link bestellt hast, kann es sein, dass Du enttäuscht sein könntest. Das -USA bezieht sich auf den Kurbelknauf und ist auch auf dem Bild im Link falsch dargestellt. Der Knauf müsste so aussehen:







Auf dem Bild im Link siehst Du aber den Kurbelknauf für das Modell -EU.


----------



## Schraetzer (8. Januar 2021)

@49er, sehr nett, vielen Dank für den Hinweis. In der Tat habe ich nicht mit so einem dicken Knauf gerechnet. Wenn die Rolle da ist, schaue ich weiter. Danke nochmal


----------



## Schraetzer (9. Januar 2021)

@49er, jetzt ist die Rolle da und ich weiss, was du gemeint hast. Wie kommt ihr mit dem großen US- Knauf zurecht und wie ist er im Vergleich zur EU-Version. 

Ansonsten macht die Baitrunner einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Januar 2021)

Eine Karpfenrute ist grundsätzlich ganz gut zum Hechtangeln geeignet, man sollte aber darauf achten, dass sie eine LC (long cast) Aktion aufweist, weil die Ruten mit "Play" Aktion zum durchbringen des Anhiebs meist zu weich sind.
3lbs ist eigentlich für Hecht sehr gut - 2,5lbs ist für Zander besser.
2,75lbs wäre kein schlechter Kompromiß.. .

PS: Die Shimano Rolle ist ne sehr gute Wahl.. 
PPS: An den Knauf gewöhnt man sich ganz schnell und das ist auch nicht unangenehm.. .


----------



## Schraetzer (9. Januar 2021)

Danke @rhinefisher für deine hilfreiche Einschätzung! Die Rute liegt auch schon hier und macht einen soliden Eindruck. Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, was du mit LC oder Play meinst, aber die Rute wird mit parabolischer Aktion und 2,75 lbs beworben. Wie das nachher in der Praxis aussieht, wird sich zeigen. Schön ist jedenfalls, dass sie einen Corkgriff hat. Mir sind Naturmaterialien lieber.

Die Rolle gefällt mir durchaus sehr und macht einen wertigen Eindruck. Der Knauf ist nicht unangenehm und fasst sich gut an. Ich denke, ich werde mich damit anfreunden. 

So wie ich mich kenne, werde ich sicher auch weiteres "Spielzeug" haben wollen. Da sind also neue Anschaffungen schon vorprogrammiert


----------



## Schraetzer (10. Januar 2021)

Die Baitrunner Rolle gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich mag es, wenn Sachen ein gutes Finish aufweisen und auch noch durch Haptik überzeugen. Auch funktionell macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck. 
Lediglich schleift sie leicht bei mittlerer/hoher Drehzahl. Das Geräusch scheint aus dem Gehäuse zu kommen. Ist das normal?


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> . Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, was du mit LC oder Play meinst, aber die Rute wird mit parabolischer Aktion und 2,75 lbs beworben.



LC Ruten haben eher eine Spitzenbetonte Aktion, aber parabolisch ist jetzt auch kein Drama.
Dieses Gerät wird dir sicherlich viel Spaß machen.
LC ist auch nur beim Anschlag besser - im Drill ist Parabolisch viel Fehlerverzeihender.. .


----------



## Schraetzer (10. Januar 2021)

@rhinefisher, vielen Dank für die Erklärung. Ich denke, ich werde schlussendlich mit beidem leben können. Mit der Rolle habe ich mich angefreudet und komme auch mit dem dicken Knauf gut zurecht. Er fasst sich sogar recht gut an.

Die Pelzer Bondage Rute überzeugt mich hingegen nicht, weil sie sich aus meiner Sicht recht billig anfühlt. Hättet ihr eine Empfehlung für eine andere Rute mit besserer Haptik? Evtl. Fox X3 oder Anaconda Corky? Gerne eine mit sichtbarem Carbon-Muster (kein Muss).


----------



## Sir. Toby (10. Januar 2021)

Sänger/Anconda Ruten, sowie Zebco/Radical Ruten hauen mich persönlich nicht so vom Hocker.

Empfehlen kann ich dir Nash, hier fische ich die Dwarf und die Scope.
Gerade die Dwarfs sind was Preis Leistung angeht echt nicht schlecht. Allerdings sind die nur 10ft.
Andere Nash Ruten welche ich bisher in der Hand hatte machen auch alle einen guten Eindruck.

Ebenfalls aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir die Chub Outkast empfehlen, welche ebenfalls ein gutes P/L hat. (Gibts scheinbar gerade im Angebot für ca 70,00€)
Die Ruten fühlen sich hochwertig an und sehen modern aus.
Jedoch sind sie in meinen Augen fürs Angeln mit Köderfisch nicht optimal, da diese Ruteserie in der Spitze relativ hart ist.
Die Serie Chub RS soll angeblich hier etwas weicher ausfallen.

Auf welche Fischart möchtest du denn Hauptsächlich gehen?
Wenn du nicht zwingend eine reine Karpfen Weitwurfmaschine brauchs, so fährst du vielleicht sogar mit einer Deadbait–Rute aus der Fox Predator Serie besser.
Die Ruten sind in der Spitze eher weicher, was das Werfen mit Köderfischen erleichtert und haben mehr Ringe, was das Drillvergnügen erhöht, weil so der Blank einfach gleichmäßiger belastet wird.

Eine “normale“ Naturköderrute, bzw. Allroundrute mit einem Wurfgewicht um die 80g oder 100g und mit großer Ringanzahl wäre vielleicht ebenso eine gute Option.


----------



## Schraetzer (10. Januar 2021)

@Sir. Toby vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge, ich werde sie mir gerne anschauen. Die Idee war schon, auf eine 12ft Rute zu gehen, die für Karpfen, Hecht und Zander ausgelegt ist. Sicherlich wird später noch eine Kombi dazu kommen.

Über die Chub Outkast Ruten hatte ich schon gelesen. Wo finde ich denn das besagte Angebot?


----------



## Sir. Toby (10. Januar 2021)

Servus,

das Angebot gibts für die 3lbs Outkast bei As..ri 

Das mit den 10ft Ruten war auch nur als kleiner Denkanstoß gedach und weil ich die Dwar auch echt guten Gewissens empfehlen kann.
UND ich fast ausschließlich nur noch Ruten im Bereich um die 10ft fische, diese länge hat sich für mich einfach bewährt.
Die Ruten sind bequem zu transportieren und zu werfen! Die Länge ist in 90% der Situationen ausreichend.

Meine langen Ruten von 12ft und auch 13ft bleiben fast immer zuhause, außer ich weiß, das ich an einem Gewässer echt weit werfen muss.

Lass dir auch das mit der Daedbaitrute, bzw. einer Allround– Grundrute bzw. Naturköderrute nochmals durch den Kopf gehen.

Moderne Karpfenruten sind fast alle für weite Würfe konzipiert und alles an diesen Ruten ist darauf ausgelegt.
Allerdings geht das oft zu Lasten sämtlicher anderer Eigenschaften, wie Drillfreude, Biegeverhalten, Handlichkeit vom Rückgriff usw.

Als Allroundrute für Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, gibts echt bessere Alternativen als eine „reine“ Karpfenrute.

Natürlich hat eine waschechte Karpfenrute mehr Style und geniest den größeren Neidfaktor am Wasser


----------



## 49er (11. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> @49er, jetzt ist die Rolle da und ich weiss, was du gemeint hast. Wie kommt ihr mit dem großen US- Knauf zurecht und wie ist er im Vergleich zur EU-Version.
> 
> Ansonsten macht die Baitrunner einen guten Eindruck.





ipq schrieb:


> Die Baitrunner Rolle gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich mag es, wenn Sachen ein gutes Finish aufweisen und auch noch durch Haptik überzeugen. Auch funktionell macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> Lediglich schleift sie leicht bei mittlerer/hoher Drehzahl. Das Geräusch scheint aus dem Gehäuse zu kommen. Ist das normal?



Bin damals genau so wie Du auf das "Schnäuzchen" geflogen! 
Hab mich bei AXkari gefreut wie ein Schneekönig, dass ich die Baitrunner D so günstig kriege. Was dann kam war der Riesen-US-Knauf, obwohl auf der Homepage auch der ganz normale Knauf zu sehen war.
Mich hat der Riesenknauf gestört, aber das ist ja reine Geschmackssache.
Beim Leerkurbeln hatte ich dann auch noch so ein Schleifgeräusch, wie Du es beschreibst. Ich kann Dir jetzt aber nicht sagen, ob das so sein soll oder nicht.
Für mich war das damals aber zuviel des Guten und hab sie wieder zurück geschickt.
Hab mir dann damals die Penn Spinfisher V Liveliner geholt und mit der bin ich heut noch zufrieden.


----------



## Schraetzer (14. Januar 2021)

@49er, die Rolle ging leider zurück. Sie hat mir wirklich gut gefallen, der Knauf lag satt in der Hand und liess sich gut anfassen, diese Schleifgeräusche jedoch gingen nicht weg und waren schlussendlich der Grund dafür, dass die Baitrunner gehen musste. Eine neue Rolle von Okuma kommt bald.

Die neue Rute ist da und sie gefällt mir deutlich besser als die Pelzer 
Die Prodigy GT4 ist recht straff, der Blank biegt sich gar nicht, der vordere Bereich hingegen schon moderat.


----------



## Tuxedo75 (14. Januar 2021)

Na mit den Greys wirst du auf jeden Fall viel Spaß haben! Habe die GT4 auch eine Weile gefischt und war sehr angetan von den Ruten. Mussten nur aufgrund des Tacklewahns weichen.

Guter Kauf!

Welche Okuma hast du dir bestellt? die 8K?


----------



## Schraetzer (14. Januar 2021)

@Tuxedo75, sehr nett, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!

Zu der Rolle, die 8k hatte ich mir angeschaut und für gut befunden. Sie war mir aber zu schwer. Jetzt ist es die LS 6K geworden. Ich bin gespannt.

Interessant finde ich auch die Aventa sowie die Inception 6000.

Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2021)

Eine weitere, wirklich taugliche Rute, wäre die *Korum 2 lbs. Barbel*. Keine Ahnung, warum man die mit 2 lbs. gemarkt hat, sie wirft bis an die 150 gr. problemlos. Mit ihren 12 ft., dem durchgehenden Korkgriff, ausreichend Ringen und der weissen Spitze kommt sie sehr englisch-klassisch daher. Für Hecht und Karpfen macht sie eine bella Figura - nicht nur für Barben in großen Flüssen - aber auch der Preis stimmt. Es gibt sie auch etwas schwerer und in 13 ft., aber dann ist es schon fast eine Meeresrute.


----------



## Lil Torres (14. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> Die neue Rute ist da und sie gefällt mir deutlich besser als die Pelzer
> Die Prodigy GT4 ist recht straff, der Blank biegt sich gar nicht, der vordere Bereich hingegen schon moderat.


gute wahl. ich fische seit knapp zwei jahren einen drilling der gt's, tolle ruten!!


----------



## Schraetzer (14. Januar 2021)

@Andal, danke für die Empfehlung. Die Korum klingt interessant und kostet die Hälfte der Greys. Die Greys gefällt aber schon recht gut und wenn nichts Unerwartetes passiert, werde ich sie auch behalten.


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Eine weitere, wirklich taugliche Rute, wäre die *Korum 2 lbs. Barbel.*


Moin, die Dinger sehen richtig gut aus und vor allem sitzt da mal ne anständige Ringanzahl drauf.
Kannst Du versuchen die Aktionskurve etwas zu beschreiben? Es gibt zwar nen YT-Video dazu aber wie leider nicht unüblich verchecken sie es dort ne anständige Aufnahme der Biegekurve abzubilden.
Ne progressive / durchgehende Aktion haben die Teile aber wohl nicht oder? Das war nämlich meine Hoffnung als ich die Kombination von Testkurve und WG gesehen habe.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich aus der 11 füßigen in Kombination mit der Okuma Aventa ne richtig geile und günstige Futterboot-Kombi basteln ließe.

Leider bräuchte es da Schnurfassungastechnisch wahrscheinlich schon die 8000er was dann gewichtsmäßig nicht mehr so schön ist.
Ach und kacke, der Schnureinzug der Aventas ist für längere Distanzen zu gering. 


Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Schraetzer (15. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ach und kacke, der Schnureinzug der Aventas ist für längere Distanzen zu gering.


Wäre da die LS 6K mit ihrem Schnureinzug von 104 cm nicht besser?


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2021)

Ja schon, aber ich hätte gerne Freilauf und die Aventa gefällt mir schon seit Markteinführung.
Edith:
Ups, hab's durcheinander gewürfelt, dachte Du meinst die Inception, die LS 6K hat ja Freilauf...
Rein von den Daten Gewicht - Einzug - Schnurfassung wäre es tatsächlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Schraetzer (15. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber ich hätte gerne Freilauf und die Aventa gefällt mir schon seit Markteinführung.
> Edith:
> Ups, hab's durcheinander gewürfelt, dachte Du meinst die Inception, die LS 6K hat ja Freilauf...


Richtig, die LS 6K hat Freilauf  Wenn du magst, kann ich ein paar Bilder davon einstellen. Meine kommt wohl heute. 
Und wem die LS 6K nicht ausreicht, kann seit wenigen Tagen auch auf die LS 8K zurückgreifen.

Ich finde die Inception optisch etwas ansprechender, allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie gut der Quick Drag funktioniert.


----------



## 49er (15. Januar 2021)

Au ja, berichte bitte mal von der Okuma!
Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wie Du die Leichtgängigkeit des Freilaufs im Vergleich zu der Baitrunner D empfindest.


----------



## Schraetzer (15. Januar 2021)

49er schrieb:


> Au ja, berichte bitte mal von der Okuma!
> Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wie Du die Leichtgängigkeit des Freilaufs im Vergleich zu der Baitrunner D empfindest.


Klar doch


----------



## Schraetzer (15. Januar 2021)

49er schrieb:


> Au ja, berichte bitte mal von der Okuma!
> Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wie Du die Leichtgängigkeit des Freilaufs im Vergleich zu der Baitrunner D empfindest.



@49er, der Freilauf ist Bombe. Sehr leichtgängig und fein einzustellen. Der Hebel springt nach 1/4 Umdrehung mit einem leisen Klacken zurück. Sehr angenehm. Auch die Rolle an sich macht einen guten Eindruck. Sie gleitet sehr sanft, aus meiner Sicht weicher als meine Baitrunner D. Das Wickelbild werde ich noch testen.
Man merkt allerdings im Vergleich zur Baitrunner, dass das Gehäuse der Okuma nicht so hochwertig verarbeitet ist. Das wird aber im täglichen Gebrauch wahrscheinlich keine Rolle spielen.

Was mir nicht gefällt, ist, dass der Bügel nur von Hand zu bedienen ist, d.h. durch Kurbeldrehen springt er nicht zurück. Ist das bei anderen Okuma Rollen auch so?






Und hier noch das Wickelbild. Nicht perfekt, aber durchaus in Ordnung.


----------



## 49er (18. Januar 2021)

Die Schnurverlegung sieht doch top aus!  
Sind das eigentlich Borsten an dem Rotor? Was sollen die denn bringen? 
Das hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen...

Das mit dem Bügelumschlag würde mich jetzt nicht stören. Ich mach das aber sowieso immer von Hand. Hat sich bei mir beim Spinnfischen so entwickelt, weil ich dadurch das Absinkverhalten besser beeinflussen kann.
Soll glaub auch schonender für die Rolle sein, wenn man das von Hand macht. Kann Dir jetzt aber nicht sagen wieso... vielleicht kommt da noch ein Kommentar dazu.


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2021)

Jo, die Bürsten sind der "Hinterlaufschutz", damit die Schnur sich nicht unterm Rotor festfrisst, ist bei Big Pits leider ein gängiges Problem, es gibt aber unterschiedliche Systeme dagegen. Shimano hat unter der Spule einen Kunststoffring der zwei Nasen in einer Nut in den Rotorarmen laufen hat, ältere Daiwas haben in den Rotorarmen so Klappbügel die an der unteren Spulenkante laufen, bei den neuen Daiwas ist es, wenn ich es richtig sehe, ähnlich wie bei Shimano gelöst.

Edit: Manueller Bügelumschlag ist heute bei eigentlich allen großen Rollen Standard, ich meine alleine schon um ein umschlagen des Bügels beim Wurf nicht noch zu begünstigen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Schraetzer (10. März 2021)

Für die zweite Kombo gibt es jetzt eine Daiwa Exceler und eine Greys Prowla. Allerhand Zubehör kam auch neu an Bord.


----------

